# Magia por categorías > Magia Infantil >  Temas interesantes.

## ignoto

Para el que se inicia en magia infantil...
¿Qué sería interesante saber?
¿Qué dudas son las que mas angustian?
¿Qué problemas aparecen sin que nadie ofrezca métodos para prevenirlos o solucionarlos?

----------


## Némesis

Supongo que lo preguntas para escribir un libro o al menos unas notillas, ¿cierto?

Sería interesante conocer el abc, los fundamentos, lo básico... Yo por ejemplo, que nunca he hecho magia infantil, no sabría ni por dónde empezar. Echo en falta algún libro del "saber estar" ante el público infantil, por muy preparadas que se tengan las rutinas.

¿Y si al empezar todos te acribilllan a gritos o a preguntas (o a ambas cosas)?
¿Y si se mueven constantemente? ¿Cómo evitar los ángulos? O evitar que se muevan...
¿Cómo sales al escenario? Dices "Hola soy el mago tal..."
¿Cómo te vistes o te disfrazas?

Esas cosas. Los fundamentos.

----------


## azegarra

Les cuento que solo he actuado 1 sola vez ante niños, en el cumpleaños del hijo de mi mejor amigo ( no conocia a ningun niño). Lo que hice fue los siguiente:

1.0	Cambie de color un pañuelo (con los soplidos de los niños, FP)
2.0	Libro de colores.
3.0	Luego hice la bolsa de cambios, el clásico  con lo de los pañuelos, previamente hice aparecer la varita magia mágicamente (varita que aparece).
4.0	La carta apuñalada
5.0	La soga cortada y recompuesta (con una introducción reglándole nudos que salían de la cuerda)
6.0	Manipulación de naipes y bola de billar billar
7.0	D’lite 

Como ves mi rutina fue austera, (los accesorios me lo he ido comprando porco a poco en algunas tiendas que vinieron por Lima en un par de conferencias)

Sin embargo, creo que un tema que debe tratarse en tu libro, es el hecho de la dosificación del tiempo (creo que eso va de la mano con la presentación). Por ejemplo, si cada juego consta de 6 minutos tendríamos que el programa que yo realice debería haber durado 42 a 45 minutos. Pero como fue mi primera experiencia, creo que me emociones y en 30 minutos ya había agotado mi arsenal (incluso había preparado mis charlas). En este puerto es que me `pregunto que me paso??, son quince minutos de apuro o que??.

Otro si que me di cuenta (luego, recordando la actuación) es que  los niños estaban de pie, aunque no fue problema, porque creo que por la naturaleza de mi carácter  no fue problema, sin embargo en alguna otra situación seria problemático…no se. 

Un tema que creo que seria importante es que clasifiques a los niños por el tipo de magia de acuerdo a la edad. Si son de 6 a 9 años, si son de 9 a 12, de 12 a 15, normalmente la media es la edad del dueño del cumple años no?. En mi presentación me fue de maravillas porque los niños eran de 6 a 9 años. Pero vi unos juegos similares con un programa similar en la fiesta de la compañera de la escuela de mi hijo mayor (tengo 4), de 11 años. y los “seudo niños” (10,11,12), ponían unas caras de cómo diciendo a que hora acaba”.
Quizás una guía de que juegos son aconsejables para cada rango de edad, aunque como bien dices siempre, depende mucho la presentación, pero para los que empezamos seria una buena ayuda.

Saludos

----------


## Moñiño

A mi me gustaria saber, mas sobre psicologia, las notas de "Los patos tambien vuelan" se me hacen algo cortas, creo que puede dar para mas.
Y con una indicacion de que juegos son adecuados, o mejor dicho, que juegos no son adecuados para las distintas edades y sus porques.

La preparacion de un show, tambien es algo que me preocupa, la seleccion de juegos, el porque de esos juegos.
No digo que se incluya una rutina ya hecha, pero si ideas para que podamos crearnos las nuestras.

El tratamiento del tiempo.

Soluciones a los problemas de los locales. Yo, dentro de lo poquito que he podido actuar para niños, he ido a pueblos en los que no me han podido informar a tiempo o hasta el ultimo minuto del escenario (A que altura esta, como se van a sentar, iluminacion, podre poner un telon de fondo, etc)
Me gustaria que alguien escribiera hipoteticos problemas que un principiante puede encontrar con respecto al escenario y posibles soluciones.

Expresion corporal y verbal (Seguro que hay formas de expresarse para los niños diferentes a las de los adultos).

No me gustaria que contuviese juegos. Deberia ser Teorico, los juegos, el que realmente le interesa que se moleste en buscar su ejecucion y en echarle imaginacion para su desarrollo (no dar las cosas mascadas, que luego hay que sufrir a veintemil magos haciendo lo mismo de la misma manera que en el libro; bueno casi mejor que si, asi los que usemos el coco, destacaremos; me retracto de la idea), pero si una lista de juegos que van bien para los niños, en paln apendice o similar.

----------


## Solinam

Aunque nunca he hecho magia infantil, mi gran ilusión sería regalar magia a niños hospitalizados. 

Es un reto que me he propuesto y lo tengo en mente para desarrollar y llevarlo a cabo.

Te respondo para estos niños, Ignoto:

Sería interesante saber información, por parte de los psicólogos y médicos, de los motivos por los que estos niños están en ese hospital. 
Al ser un tema sensible, la mayor información posible, sobre esos peques, es primordial a la hora de focalizar una sesión adecuada.

Me angustia la duda de que, además que estos niños ya lo están pasando mal, encerrados  y con tratamientos médicos, vaya yo y no les haga sacar una sonrisa o alguno se emperre o se ilusione demasiado con algún juego que les haga. 
Me aterra que algún pequeñajo me lance la frase: 
"Por favor, Mago Solinam, tú que haces magia.... ¿me puedes curar con tu varita mágica?

Los problemas que aparecen es, cuando acabas la sesión y sabes que tú puedes volver a casa y ellos deberán seguir quedándose en el hospital. IMPOTENCIA. 

Aunque si se queda alguno con una sonrisa o alguno ha cogido ilusón por la magia habrá valido la pena el esfuerzo realizado.

----------


## ignoto

¿Podría ser interesante..

...algún juego básico, aunque fuera muy, muy conocido? ¿Como la cuerda rota y recompuesta? Incluyendo el porqué ponerla, en qué lugar de la rutina ponerla y todas las sutilezas y meandros psicológicos al respecto.

...alguna versión de un juego clásico? ¿Como los pañuelos que se anudan de Pavel? Incluyendo lo mismo que en el caso anterior.

...datos sobre ciertas patologías pediátricas que pueden afectar a la marcha del espectáculo?

...recursos dramáticos que se pueden aprovechar en el espectáculo aunque no sean puramente mágicos? De estos ya salían algunos en las notas.

...algunas anotaciones acerca de las bolsas de papel de doble fondo y sus posibles combinaciones con conos Tarbell y bolsillos en hojas de periódico? 

...alguna idea acerca de cómo promocionarse?

----------


## Dramagic

Ignoto...debido a que apenas hay blibliografía sobre magia infnatil...TODO lo qeu comentas me parece ABSOLUTAMENTE INTERESNATE Y NECESARIO.

Me llama la atención el tema de las patologías pediátricas. Eso puede ser MUY instructivo para ciertas ocasiones.

A mi me interesa la búsqueda de la originalidad en magia infantil y cómo desarrollar rutinas amenas.

Personalmente encuentro muchos efectos para niños en el mercado pero casi todos son muy parecidos entre unos y otros, y además tienden a ser muy breves...¿cómo resolver eso? Ese es mi dilema. Cómo no cargar una sesión de "Sucker trick" y de cambios de color o de rotos y recompuestos.

----------


## ignoto

Los sucker (las presentaciones sucker, mejor dicho) procuro evitarlos. Cambiando la charla y la presentación se convierten en efectos tremendamente mágicos y sin hacer pasar por torpe a nadie.

----------


## Dramagic

Ignoto...a ver si en almussafes podemos hablar largo y tendido sobre magia infantil. Es la magia que más hago y en la que peor me siento. Creo que no la tengo suficientemente profundizada por haber carecido de maestros. 

¿que pasos usas para pasar de una presentación Sucker a otra de otro tipo? Por ejemplo en juegos como Hippity Hop, Teatro al reves, dado pasa-pasa....

----------


## ignoto

Conejitos Hippty-hop.

(Con los faques hacia adelante y metidos en las chimeneas).

"Tengo un conejo blanco en una caja con una chistera blanca pintada (se levante y se muestra) y un conejo negro en una caja con una chistera negra pintada (lo mismo)". 

- - - No hay que tener miedo de repetir una y otra vez lo mismo. Si hay que decir algo seis veces para que quede claro, se dice. - - -

Se giran las chimeneas claramente y se monta toda la parafernalia de que el conejo blanco se ha vuelto negro y el negro se ha vuelto blanco.

¡No decir nunca que ha cambiado de lugar uno por el otro! Para los mas pequeños habrán cambiado de lugar "realmente" y la ilusión mágica desaparecerá para ellos.

Sin prestar atención a las protestas de los mas mayores, se vuelven a girar las chimeneas pero cambiándolas de lugar una por la otra.

Nueva enseñada y arreciarán las protestas. Para entonces, todos tendrán claro que los conejos son blancos por un lado y negros por el otro.

En ese momento, se dejan los conejos al aire y se muestran claramente por ambas caras con lo que las sospechas quedan confirmadas.

Se pone cara triste y...se sonríe.

"¡Pero si soy mago!"

Se vuelven a cubrir los conejos con las chimeneas y se "hace magia" (que soplen todos a la vez, que digan unas palabras mágicas, les haces tu una pedorreta a los conejos...).

Se descubren las chimeneas y se mmuestran los conejos blanco y negro. Lentamente se giran y...por arte de magia, de la magia que hicieron los niños, el que era blanco por un lado y negro por el otro ahora es blanco y rojo (o el color que tengan los tuyos) y el otro...pues negro y verde, por ejemplo.

Sobre todo, lo que mas importa es la actitud del mago. Si el mago se comporta como un torpón al que pillan "porque olvidó hacer magia" o "porque necesita del soplo mágico de los niños" y todo se soluciona "mágicamente" los niños estarán encantados con él.
Si el mago se muestra desafiante y/o superior, los niños se unirán contra el.

----------


## Moñiño

La prueba esta en que las notas han sido un exito, asi que no nos hagas esperar mucho para ver, adquirir y estudiar un libro completito, bien encuadernado, con su teoria y sus fotos, y muy bien distribuido.
Un libro asi, le falta a la magia hispana. No te lo pienses mucho.

----------


## Némesis

Ignoto, ¿esas notas (o libro) estarían enfocadas a los principiantes de magia infantil? Lo pregunto porque si fueran tan avanzadas, a lo mejor alguien como yo se sentiría tan inexperto que no podría asimilarlo.

----------


## ignoto

La idea era ampliar las notas, que están orientadas al que empieza, hasta transformarlas en un libro dirigido al que quiere empezar.

----------


## ignoto

En cierta ocasión fuí a ver la actuación de un compañero.
Yo acababa de empezar y él ya era (sigue siendo) un profesional fogueado.
En un momento dado, sacó como ayudante a un niño pequeño.
Cogió una varita topsy-popsy y, nada mas caer la primera punta, el niño se agachó, la cogió y salió corriendo hacia una esquina. Allí esperó a que se le acercara alguien para seguir corriendo.
El padre lo interceptó enseguida y la rutina siguió su curso...con otro niño.
El caso es que a mi me pareció que ese comportamiento no era...normal.

Al cabo de los años he descubierto algo que ni el mago ni los padres de aquel niño conocían (al menos en aquel momento, después es posible que llevaran al niño a un especialista).

Ese comportamiento fué debido a una patología que afecta al 5% de los niños del primer mundo y ese comportamiento en concreto lo hubiera tenido uno de cada tres afectados de esa edad.

¿Qué tiene que ver esto con la magia? Pues si pretendes montar un espectáculo de magia infantil...mucho.

- - - - -

Segunda actuación cobrando. Produzco montones de caramelos y los lanzo a los niños.
Un matrimonio sale corriendo y se lanzan, atropellando a todo cristo, a quitarle a su hijo de cuatro añitos los caramelos que había podido coger.
El niño padecía una enfermedad que le impedía comer ciertas cosas, entre ellas los caramelos.

¿Qué tiene que ver esto con la magia? Pues si pretendes montar un espectáculo de magia infantil...mucho.

- - - - -

Durante una actuación, ya mas fogueado, un niño no hacía mas que montar follón. El caso es que intentaba entretenerse porque no se estaba enterando de nada. Cierta patología se lo impedía.
Cambiarlo de sitio y ponerlo en primera fila solucionó el problema.

¿Qué tiene que ver esto con la magia? Pues si pretendes montar un espectáculo de magia infantil...mucho.

- - - - -

Hay mas casos que no he padecido ni presenciado. De muchos no conozco el nombre de la enfermedad ni las posibles soluciones pero...
Toda piedra hace pared.

----------


## Némesis

¿Incluirías también un glosario con ciertos elementos de la magia infantil?
Lo digo porque al leer lo de la varita pusti-pusti (o algo parecido) me he quedao  :roll: 
A parte de las rutinas que contaras, sería interesante que incluyeras una lista con los elementos que más recomiendas tener a un mago infantil, y cómo adquirirlas (si en tiendas de magia, papelerías, ferreterías, tiendas de chucherías, etc).
Claro que a lo mejor con esta sugerencia te cargo de trabajo, pero por sugerir que no quede   :Lol:

----------


## ignoto

> ¿Incluirías también un glosario con ciertos elementos de la magia infantil?
> Lo digo porque al leer lo de la varita pusti-pusti (o algo parecido) me he quedao  :roll: 
> A parte de las rutinas que contaras, sería interesante que incluyeras una lista con los elementos que más recomiendas tener a un mago infantil, y cómo adquirirlas (si en tiendas de magia, papelerías, ferreterías, tiendas de chucherías, etc).
> Claro que a lo mejor con esta sugerencia te cargo de trabajo, pero por sugerir que no quede


¿Mejor eso que enseñar a fabricarse juegos con cartulinas, periódicos y cosas así?

----------


## Némesis

Mejor las dos cosas (es que hoy estoy un poco exigente).

----------


## ignoto

El problema estriba en que existen cientos de juegos.
Muchos de ellos ni los conozco, otros jamás los he practicado.

No es que hayan juegos que "deban de estar" o que haya "que evitar". En la magia infantil es mas importante la actitud del mago y su personaje.

Lo que si indicaría yo es alguna rutina montada con elementos comerciales pero mas como ejemplo de "como hacer" que de "como se hace".

----------


## dandarx

Hola Ignoto. No nos conocemos pero me llama mucho la atención el tema de la magia infantil. 

Ya que soy muy inexperto en la magia en general, a día de hoy no empezaría con la infantil. Pero en un futuro, si sigo progrsando, sí que me gustaría tener una buena guía para principiantes en este tema. 

Con respecto al tema de los juegos, quizás podrías hablar de ese o eos juegos, que siempre tienen éxito. No hablo de una "clave del éxito" ni nada de eso, sino más bien un juego o rutina que te hayas encontrado que ante cualquier tipo de niño, cualquier patología, les produce carcajadas, asombro, etc. (presuponiendo que exista claro) Entiendo que esto puede ser muy subjetivo, pero a ojos de los que empezamos al menos, es un referente a tener en cuenta. Ya el tiempo y la experiencia nos dará o quitará la razón.

Por otro lado (esto es más una duda personal...) ¿funciona la magia con cuerdas con niños? Cuando vi este post, empecé a pensar qué haría yo delante de los niños y no sé por qué, me da la impresión de que esta magia puede ser interesante con ellos.

Por el momento nada más.

Saludos

----------


## ignoto

Yo utilizo como final la cuerda rota y recompuesta.
Bien presentada funciona de maravilla.
También funcionan con ellos otros efectos con cuerdas pero una rutina de cierta longitud puede no gustarles a menos que la presentación sea genial...y bastante diferente de las de adultos.

----------


## ignoto

¿Qué os parece mas adecuado?
¿Una serie de notas en canutillo mas caro pero que irían saliendo poco a poco o un libro, mas barato y mejor presentado pero sabe Dios para cuando?

Tengo que decir que, en principio, ninguna editorial de libros de magia parece interesarse por el proyecto.

----------


## Dramagic

Yo prefiero el libro.

----------


## Némesis

Libro, pero sea lo que fuere aquí tienes un comprador asegurado.

----------


## Tanthalas

Yo prefiero libro, y comprador conmigo tienes fijo.

----------


## Moñiño

Otra duda, hay juegos que sean especificamente para hacerselos a una niña o a un niño? Lo digo por la hora de elejir voluntarios.
Y prefiero libro. En cuanto a editoriales sabia  (de mis tiempos de escritor) de una que te lo sacaria, pero segun recuerdo debes correr inicialmente con una gran parte de los gastos.

Saludos.

----------


## Boeder

Joe Ignoto, a veces es que tus escritos valen oro. A mi me encantaría llegar a hacer magia para niños, y sería un libro de compra obligatoria.

El libro estaría bien, pero es poco viable porque las editoriale no es que sean muy colaboradoras (o eso se ve desde fuera). Asi que varios fancines relacionados estarian bien.

----------


## manuel marquez

Hola!
Mi nombre es Malakatin y es la 1ª vez que partisipo en este foro.
Un saludo a todos.
Yo creo que mas que los juegos y las presentaciones, lo inportante es estudiar la psicologia del niño, muchos psicologos estudian los comportamientos infantiles, pero nadie ha estudiado los mecanismos para hacer que un niño se divierta. Creo que hay es donde se encuentra el secreto para hacer magia infantil.

Un saludo.

Cuando la puerta es pequeña el alto se inclina.

----------


## Boeder

Bueno, tanto como nadie nadie...

Seguro que buscando hay tratados sobre como tratar con niños (tratados, tratar... argh). Una cosa es que no haya especificamente para magia, pero tiene que haber bases. Digo yo.

Y si no, ya sabes Ignoto. Pon bases, chico, pon bases.

----------


## Marko

Estimado Ignoto,
Muy interesante tu idea de un libro sobre magia infantil. Puedes contar con un comprador seguro. Preguntas qué inquietudes y dudas tendrías que atender en tu libro. Mi opinión es que debería incluir cosas tales como:

Cómo iniciarse en la magia infantil con indicaciones detalladas paso a paso. ¿Cómo lo harías tú ahora si tuvieras que empezar otra vez? Con tu experiencia sabes ya los pasos que darías correctamente y los que te ahorrarías.

Sicología infantil para magos incluyendo, como dices, ...datos sobre ciertas patologías pediátricas que pueden afectar a la marcha del espectáculo.

Cómo se arma un programa para niños con abundante explícación del cómo y el por qué.

Por supuesto que sería interesantísima una sección con recursos dramáticos extra-mágicos para realzar las presentaciones.

Creo que es obligatoria una sección de juegos y rutinas que nos quieras regalar. Aunque sean conocidos los juegos, tu tratamiento de ellos sería interesantísimo y útil. Incluir los elementos mágicos "comerciales" ya que éstos los podrán adquirir los lectores. Muchas de las cosas teóricas que digas en las otras secciones quedarán clarísimas con los ejemplos prácticos de los juegos ya que estudiándolos y presentándolos, el neófito podrá absorber las otras lecciones.

Creo que si no incluyes esta sección en el libro, dejas al lector-aprendiz en el aire, un poco como si le contaras a alguien como conducir un coche y luego lo pusieras delante del volante y te fueras muy campante para otra parte. Tus rutinas le servirán de trampolín al lector y estoy seguro de que muchos luego las adaptarán a su forma de ser según vayan progresando mediante la práctica.

Mesas mágicas apropiadas para el trabajo.

Juegos apropiados para hacer ante públicos reducidos a corta distancia (fiestas familiares, por ej.) y para grupos más grande en escenarios y similares (colegios, etc.)

Finalmente, y como la magia infantil es sobre todo una ocupación comercial, una buena sección de promoción sería también muy conveniente.

Marko

----------


## Marko

Ahora que has mencionado estos síndromes y demás, yo quisiera saber algo que quizás los que sepan más de estos asuntos me puedan contestar:

¿Los niños sufren ahora más de estas patologías o siempre ha sido así?

Lo pregunto porque últimamente me encuentro con cada niño y antes no... igual es que estoy perdiendo facultades. Alguien que conteste.

Marko

----------


## ignoto

Se calcula que el 5% de los niños padecen en mayor o menor grado el SDAH (Síndrome de déficit de atención e hiperactividad).
Que ese porcentaje haya crecido es algo que no se puede comprobar por la poca fiabilidad de las estadísticas al respecto...creí entender.
De todas formas, estoy en contacto con APNADAH (La asociación de padres de niños afectados que me pilla mas cerca) y en breve dispondré de mas datos y mas fiables.

----------


## Marko

Una abogada filántropa me contrató por Navidad para ir a una escuela en una montaña por acá donde no había ni siquiera luz eléctica. Me presenté ante 150 niños y lo que más me sorprendió fue que todos demostraron la más completa atención al acto de una hora que les hice. Aplaudieron y rieron y reaccionaron exactamente como uno espera que reaccione un público "normal".

Mi sorpresa fue principalmente porque cuando actúo en la ciudad ante niños siempre hay por lo menos uno (y a veces más de uno) que no se puede estar quieto y llega a mostrar comportamientos más bien extraños.

¿Alguien tiene la experiencia del contraste entre niños citadinos y niños rurales? Yo solo he tenido recientemente esta única experiencia. Si tuviera el tiempo me iría por el campo haciendo presentaciones para ver si son solamente los de la ciudad los que están cambiando.

*Nota a Ignoto:* En un mensaje tuyo en otro hilo leí que el primer juego que hiciste "de verdad" fue El guante volador. ¡Qué casualidad! También fue el primero que hice yo en mi primera actuación "de verdad" cuando tenía 17 años.

----------


## ignoto

Eso fué por culpa de "Tres horas con Marko".
Esos víeos deberían reeditarse.
Y, si es posible, como "Cuatro horas con Marko". O cinco. O mas.

Nota: Es lo malo de ser un fan incondicional de Marko, no puedo evitar reproducir alguno de sus juegos de tanto en tanto.

----------


## Marko

Aclaro que El Guante Volador no es mío sino que es antiguo. Aparece en Magia espectral (Partagás). Yo lo aprendí en otro libro, una edición mexicana de uno español del siglo 19 (creo) cuyo autor se firmaba como "El Mago Negro".

El guante se hacía desaparecer con un tiraje a la manga pero yo entonces no me atreví a hacerlo así y metí el cono trucado.

----------


## Dragon1

> ¿Los niños sufren ahora más de estas patologías o siempre ha sido así?
> 
> Lo pregunto porque últimamente me encuentro con cada niño y antes no... 
> 
> Marko


 Hola a todos.  :Smile1: 

Marko, yo creo que la educación recibida por el niño (mediante la familia y la influencia de su entorno social), también influye bastante.

He pasado los últimos dos años en Africa y he colaborado con diversas ONGs   llevando mi payaso y mi magia por Sierra Leona. Haciendo magia para unos 80 niños de varios poblados fué una experiencia inolvidable. Para mí, y para ellos. No habían visto nunca a un "pumuyé" (hombre blanco) haciendo "yuyu".

Por otro lado, he tenido miles de bolos en fiestas privadas libanesas; cumpleaños, semana santa, navidad... donde me soltaban con 150 niños, de los cuales un buen puñado eran de la piel del diablo. En una de esas fiestas me llevé un puñetazo en el estómago, cortesía de Alí, un "niño" de unos siete u ocho años, "bien criadico", que ví venir en el último segundo y pude recibir como un hombre, pero que si no, podría haber sido bastante más doloroso.

En Sierra Leona, el libanés es "el jefe" y por supuesto los niños desde muy pequeños saben que mandan. Están muy mal criados.

Por otro lado, Ignoto, me uno a la lista de "seguros compradores del libro". Ya hubiera yo querido un bastón de apoyo de ese estilo cuando empecé y todo era oscuro e inexplorado (para mí, claro) y sólo se aprendía a base de puñetazos en el estómago y cosas así...

Estoy de acuerdo con Marko en lo de incluir esa sección de juegos y rutinas que, aunque fueran extra-conocidos, no dejaran de ser los cimientos con los que un aprendiz de mago empezará su repertorio. Al fin y al cabo, todos empezamos así ¿no? aunque luego se termine imprimiendo el caracter de uno mismo en ellos.

Pues ala, un saludo.

----------


## josep

Y porqué no las dos cosas ?

Aunque parece que, de momento, soy el único, yo preferería las

notas. Y despues el libro...

Un saludo mágico

----------


## J.R.

Cualquier cosa que sea leer sobre magia infantil me gusta, mas aun si esta mas inclinado a la psicología. Y otro punto fuerte seria el autor. Tiene buena pinta, me apunto.

Total pa cuatro que tenemos dinero, je, je …. Tengo menos que un tio que esta en la ducha.

----------


## humorymagia

La verdad es que no he leido todo el hilo completo... Pero yo tengo la notas de Ignoto y me parecieron muy buenas, es verdad que ahora la he releido y se me hacen cortas :( Si realmente se escribe un libro, cuenta conmigo.. pero solo para comprarlo.. aunque puedo aportarte anécdotas de mis comuniones, fiestas y demás...

Saludos,

----------


## coolerfun

Bueno yo soy nuevo por aquí, llevo unos pocos meses en esto de la magia, pero este tema me parece interesante.

He leído todo el hilo y creo que seria una gran idea tener un libro sobre magia infantil. Por otro lado yo he trabajado con niños durante 3 años, les daba clases de informática y lo cierto es que no es fácil tratar con ellos, sobre todo si no estamos acostumbrados recuerdo mis comienzos fueron muy duros, si no te muestras un poco dominante ellos controlan la situación rápidamente, así que creo que es importante algo de psicología para poder realizar magia a niños, sobre todo si son muchos. 
En cuanto a la duración de los juegos opino que no deveria alargarse mucho, una de las dificultades para tratar con niños es captar su atención, pero la mayor dificultad es mantenerla, si se aburren estas perdido.

En definitiva espero poder comprar ese libro.

----------


## fernatur

Yo también preferiría un libro, las notas me gustaron bastante, además tuve la suerte de estar presente en la conferencia/charla del II Encuentro de Magia Infantil.

----------


## magomurga

me uno a la compra de lo que sea, o las dos cosas.... las notas y el libro estarian bien))

----------


## Sendal

Empezar desde cero en magia infantil, como olvido todo lo que ya sabia al respecto de como hacer magia?
como les enseño las normas?
como marco mis reglas y que hago si se las salten?
Como les enseño a participar?
los niños pueden formar parte del show?  pueden mejorarlo? como saco lo mejor de un niño?
Y si ahi niños de todas las edades, 
como puedo gustarles a todos?
resolución de conflictos,
tecnicas publicitarias,
como me publicito? 
talleres.

Saludos

----------


## J.R.

Como se pueden conseguir las notas de Ignoto (previo pago, claro) o como saber cuando a salido el libro si lo hay. 
 :shock: Estoy muy interesado en el tema.

----------

